# Runde Ecken



## MagicLE (9. April 2002)

Hallo ! 

Ich habe eine kurze , einfache Frage : Wie bekomme ich es hin dass abgerundete Ecken auch geglättet werden und keine Harten (Pixel-)Kanten entstehen (so wie bei die eingekreisten Abrundungen).


----------



## Muttiknutscher (9. April 2002)

Also ich kann dir da nicht helfen weil es mir perönlich noch nicht vorkommem ist hast du mit einem Pfad oder mit kreisen gearbeitet???

mfg Mk


----------



## Christoph (9. April 2002)

suchfunction!


----------



## Muttiknutscher (9. April 2002)

*@ hochi: * da muss ich dir recht geben die such funktion wäre hier auch angebracht gewesen ...

mfg Mk


----------



## Kaprolactam (9. April 2002)

Filter->Weichzeichnen->Gauß'scher Weichzeichner;
Strg+L -> Dreiecke schieben
Aa-haaa!
Den Rest müßt ihr selber rausfinden

Kaprolactam


----------



## Fey (9. April 2002)

Hallölle,

rechteckige Auswahl ziehen

Menu Auswahl/Auswahl verändern/abrunden

et voilá

Gruß,
Feyiama


----------



## interrupt.corp (9. April 2002)

Für optimale ergebnisse beim abrunden:

1. Die gewüschte Form erstellen (z.B: Rechteck), noch ohne runde Ecken!
2. Die Form als Auswahl laden (am besten mit gedrückter Strg.-Taste   auf die Ebenen Miniatur klicken)
3. Zu den Kanälen wechseln, Auswahl als Kanal speichern (der 2. Button unten rechts im Kanalfenster)
4. Den Kanal weichzeichnen (Filter > Weichzeichner > Gaußscher Weichzeichner) je nach Größe der Form und gewünschtem Rundungsgrad)
5. Dann auf Bild > Einstellen > Tonwertkorrektur gehen. In dem aufklappenden Fenster sind unter dem Diagramm 3 Regler. (ein schwarzer, ein grauer und ein Weißer) 
Die Regler alle ungefähr in die Mitte ziehen und beobachten was mit der weichgezeichneten Form passiert.
Optimal ist es wenn die Stufen an den Ecken verblassen, die Ränder der Form aber noch schön scharf zu sehen sind.
6. Den fertigen Kanal als Auswahl laden (der erste Button unten rechts im Kanalmenü), wieder in den Ebenenmodus wechseln (Achtung: nicht die Auswahl verlieren) und mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen.

ANMERKUNG: sieht jetzt vielleicht etwas kompliziert aus, liefert aber die meiner Meinung nach besten Ergebnisse und ist auf jede beliebige Form anwendbar.
Man muss vielleicht etwas rumprobieren, aber mit der Zeit kommt die Übung! :|


----------



## shiver (9. April 2002)

gottchen, seid ihr alle umständlich.

warum versucht ihr euch nicht an vektoren bzw, hier: pfade, dann umwandeln.
das ist viel viel einfacher.


----------

